
Microsoft Working on Swift Compiler for Windows 10 - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-also-working-towards-swift-compiler-ios-developers-come-windows-10
======
mratzloff
Unless they are going to mimic Cocoa I'm not really sure what this really
gains them in terms of luring iOS developers with the promise of cross-
platform builds.

~~~
crusso
Listen to the presentation around the 37 minute mark. They have an IOS
compatibility layer.

They claimed elsewhere in the video that Candy Crush for IOS was moved to
their platform with "minimal code changes", whatever that means.

